# 23 arrested in Falmouth in raids



## kwflatbed

*FALMOUTH* - Falmouth Police assisted by the Cape Cod Drug Task Force, State Police, Bourne and Mashpee Police and the Barnstable County Sheriff's Department conducted a series of raids that netted 23 individuals, 21 of them oom drug charges. The action was the result of an extensive investigation, that included numerous undercover buys of illegal drugs.(Editors note: generally speaking Class A refers to Heroin, Class B to Cocaine, and Class D to Marijuana. There are other substance that also fall into these categories). 
Arrested in the raids were 18-year old Michael Melanson of East Falmouth for 3 counts each of distributing class D, possession with intent to distribute class D, and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws as well as 2 counts of possession of class B (cocaine). 
41-year old John Burton of Bourne for larceny under $250 and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. He was also arrested on Thursday by state police on a warrant charging him with rape of a child. 
45-year old Kimberly Driscoll of Bourne for larceny under $250 and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. 
22-year old Jeremy Murray already in jail in unrelated charged will be arraigned on 2 counts possession class E, possession class E with intent to distribute, possession class A with intent to distribute, and possession class B with intent to distribute.
42-year old Todd Thatcher of Falmouth for 2 counts each distributing class A, possession class with intent to distribute, and drug violation near a school zone as well as 1 count of possession with intent to distribute class B
31-year old Flavio Perreira Frois of Falmouth for 2 counts each distributing class B and possession with intent to distribute class B as well as conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. 
27-year old Jadir Brito of Falmouth for distributing class B, possession class B with intent to distribute and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. 
30-year old Gilbert Mendoza of Falmouth 2 counts each distributing class B as well as conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws and possession class D
24-year old Justin Silva of East Falmouth for possession class B, distributing class B and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws.
55-year old Louis Signore of Falmouth 2 counts each possession class D and possession class d (subsequent offense).
65-year old Alexander Dopierala of Falmouth 3 counts possession with intent to distribute class B
34-year old John Palazzola of East Falmouth 2 counts each distributing class B and possession of class B with intent to distribute as well as conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. 
17-year old Jonathan Frye of Falmouth distributing class B, possession class B and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws.
61-year old Frank Garcia of East Falmouth distributing class B, possession class B and open and gross lewdness
51-year old Kathy Harris of Falmouth distributing class B, possession with intent to distribute class B, drug violation near a school zone, and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws.
44-year old Kathleen Sliney possession class C and distributing class C
20-year old Nathan Mello of Falmouth distributing class D, and after officers seized 159.7 grams of cocaine and 45.4 grams of crack cocaine additionally charged with trafficking in cocaine.
18-year old Nike Kersey of Falmouth Distributing and possession of class B and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws.
In addition officers executed a search warrant at a residence on Kathy Ann Lane seizing cocaine and marijuana and arresting 5 people:
56-year old Angeline Andrews 2 counts each distributing class B (subsequent offense) and possession class B
53-year old Ernest Miranda on outstanding warrant for identity fraud
18-year old Justin Robinson possession class D
26-year old Tammy Andrews possession class D
20-year old John Garland possession Class D
Police seized 6 vehicles, 11 firearms and $17,538.93 in cash. All of the defendants are expected to be arraigned today in Falmouth District Court.

Posted on 11/17 info provided by Falmouth Police.


----------

